# Kondensator größer als Normal



## berkant5656 (2 März 2022)

Hallo,
es geht um folgendes der Kondensator meines Controllers ( E-Scooter G30D) ist durchgebrannt würde ihn gerne austauschen.
Die Kapazität die ich gerade zur Verfügung habe ist größer jedoch die Spannung gleich meine Frage wäre was würde im Ernstfall passieren oder wie lange würde das Ding so überleben.

Kodensator im Controller: 390µF, 63V,
Kodensator zur Verfügung: 470µF, 63 V

LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 März 2022)

berkant5656 schrieb:


> meines Controllers


Was ist denn "dein Controller" für ein Typ?
Kannst du mal ein Foto der Platine einstellen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2022)

470µF statt 390µF bedeutet 20% mehr Reichweite .
Es ist natürlich schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man die Schaltung nicht kennt. Ich würde es aber einfach drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 März 2022)

berkant5656 schrieb:


> E-Scooter G30D


Ja gut, da würde ich es einfach auch probieren.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2022)

Bestell doch einfach den richtigen bei Conrad oder so...


----------



## JoGi65 (2 März 2022)

So wie es ausschaut, sind es 3 gleiche Stützkondesatoren (Leiterbahn und Schaltungsentlastung) vor der Endstufe. Da kann normal nichts passieren wenn einer mehr Kapazität hat.
Ich kann mir keine andere Funktion vorstellen, aber wer weiß?


----------



## electronics1 (2 März 2022)

@berkant5656: hat für mich den Anschein , dass diese 3 Elkos jeweils zu einer Phase der Brushless-Endstufe gehören. sollte sich aber anhand der Leiterbahnen identifizieren/verifizieren lassen. Falls meine Annahme stimmt, würde ich unbedingt 3 gleiche Elkos verbauen, damits keine Asymmetrie zwischen den Phasen gibt.


----------



## JoGi65 (2 März 2022)

electronics1 schrieb:


> @berkant5656: hat für mich den Anschein , dass diese 3 Elkos jeweils zu einer Phase der Brushless-Endstufe gehören. sollte sich aber anhand der Leiterbahnen identifizieren/verifizieren lassen. Falls meine Annahme stimmt, würde ich unbedingt 3 gleiche Elkos verbauen, damits keine Asymmetrie zwischen den Phasen gibt.



Ich denke nicht, dass sie die Phasenverschiebung beeinflussen (Heißt nicht das ich es weiß). Gateseitig hat so ein Elko nichts verloren und Ausgangsseitig eher auch nicht, oder? Das heißt sie können fast nur auf der Versorgung zum Spannungsstützen für die PWM Impulse sitzen.


----------



## electronics1 (2 März 2022)

Die Phasenverschiebung wird nicht beeinflusst, aber die Spannung der Elkos hat im zeitlichen Verlauf einen Ripple (Welligkeit), der (nicht nur, aber auch) von der Kapazität abhängig ist (zur Erinnerung: Kapazität 1F = 1 Ampere x 1 Sekunde -> Spannungsänderung von 1 Volt am Kondensator). Da kann u.U. ein "unrunder" Lauf des Motors entstehen, weil: größerer Kondensator bedeutet weniger Ripple, diese Phase/Wicklung des Motors kriegt im Mittel mehr Saft als die beiden anderen Phasen mit den kleineren C.


----------



## Gleichstromer (2 März 2022)

Wenn es Stützkondensatoren sind, ist der ESR (Innenwiderstand) wichtig, im Zweifelsfall einen hochwertigen nehmen = niedriger ESR. Grobe Faustregel: Elkos mit Betriebstemperaturbereich bis 85° sind Standard-Ware, bis 105° oder gar 125° qualitativ meistens besser.
Mehr Kapazität bei gleichen Abmessungen heisst meistens höherer=schlechterer ESR.

Funktionieren wirds mit dem 470µF-Kondensator, wenn nicht noch was anderes defekt ist, fragt sich nur wie lange der Elko das mitmacht. Da von den Original-Elkos ja schon der erste defekt ist, scheinen sie qualitativ auch nicht besonders gut zu sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2022)

Ein gängiges Problem bei Stromversorgungen/Netzteil ist, dass die Kondensatoren zu schwach dimensioniert sind. Immer wieder bekommen sie Überspannung ab und irgendwann sind sie kaputt.


----------



## dekuika (2 März 2022)

Ich würde auch 3 gleiche Elkos einbauen. Du kannst aber ruhig 100 Volt Kondensatoren bestellen, die bei möglichen Spannungsspitzen nicht so schnell kaputtgehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2022)

@berkant5656 ... vielleicht kannst die Tippfehler noch ändern, bevor "Kodensator" in den Duden aufgenommen wird ...


----------



## dekuika (2 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @berkant5656 ... vielleicht kannst die Tippfehler noch ändern, bevor "Kodensator" in den Duden aufgenommen wird ...


Sorry, ich weiss garnicht, ob es die Teile als 100 Volt Typ gibt.


----------

